# Pickup bed hoist



## crashagn (Jul 12, 2008)

Brand new winch in the box at flea market- 70$
3" square iron= free
sch 40 round tube and plate $80
Took a leasurly 6 hrs or so of piecing it together. What you dont see in the picture is the plate on the bottom side of the bed and also 3" channel iron underneath the bed and welded to the top of the frame for support. The pulley supports, riser arms, everything was made from scrap laying around. The pickup is a 84 chevy 1/2 ton with a suspension lift and 30" tires. Iam tired of cutting the woood, tossin it in the back then climbing up into the back and stackin by myself. So i thought i would just load 8ft long rounds and see if that would be easier on me.


http://picasaweb.google.com/crashagn/PickupHoist


----------



## country boy (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice work fellow iowa boy :chainsawguy:


----------



## crashagn (Jul 13, 2008)

country boy said:


> Nice work fellow iowa boy :chainsawguy:



Thank you. Was lookin at the ones you can buy and didnt care for how they was made. Decided to build mine so everything is heavy and beefy. Have to use a engine hoist to install just the upper part of the boom and post. I decided to make the riser tube that adjusts the boom height the weakest link becouse of the location so if it did break its the easiest to replace. Hopefully tommorow ill beable to go try it out and see how it performs


----------



## treemandan (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice work, now all you need is a pick-up truck to put it on.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like ya twanged the bed rail where ya put the hook. Nice job on hoist:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 13, 2008)

that ought to make it easier to pick up them big rounds. I bought one those cheap ones one time and they aren't worth nothing. Nice job on the build.


----------



## goatchin (Jul 14, 2008)

Good work!! The hoist itself looks nice and beefy.....but how you have it secured to your truck bed to support and 8 foot long log of large diameter?? I hope you have some sort of reinforcment under the box bed, i.e: big plate of steal, couple of the bolts to the frame or something other than just the bed. because once that bed sheet metal starts to rust or gets stressed it will rip right the he!! out....expiernce talking here.

I say this for your own saftey b/c our 5th wheel hitch A-frame arms where not put in properly back bout 20 years ago. They were secured to the wheel wells and ONLY to the bottom of the bed. We dont know why the dealership, YES dealership, did this...the frame was only two inches away. well after 16 years of good ol' NY salty roads and haulin cattle to auction and shows, dad hooked up to the fertilizer trailer, couple thousand gallons of liquied fertilzer and water to take to the field across town, Turned the corner goin out of our drive and dad damn near crapped him self when the trailer hitch ripped out of the body and the front of the trailer was layin in the bed of the truck...good thing the electric trailer brakes survived the shuffle is all dad said.

not being negitive just giving ya some constructive advice/concern


----------



## crashagn (Jul 15, 2008)

goatchin said:


> Good work!! The hoist itself looks nice and beefy.....but how you have it secured to your truck bed to support and 8 foot long log of large diameter?? I hope you have some sort of reinforcment under the box bed, i.e: big plate of steal, couple of the bolts to the frame or something other than just the bed. because once that bed sheet metal starts to rust or gets stressed it will rip right the he!! out....expiernce talking here.
> 
> I say this for your own saftey b/c our 5th wheel hitch A-frame arms where not put in properly back bout 20 years ago. They were secured to the wheel wells and ONLY to the bottom of the bed. We dont know why the dealership, YES dealership, did this...the frame was only two inches away. well after 16 years of good ol' NY salty roads and haulin cattle to auction and shows, dad hooked up to the fertilizer trailer, couple thousand gallons of liquied fertilzer and water to take to the field across town, Turned the corner goin out of our drive and dad damn near crapped him self when the trailer hitch ripped out of the body and the front of the trailer was layin in the bed of the truck...good thing the electric trailer brakes survived the shuffle is all dad said.
> 
> not being negitive just giving ya some constructive advice/concern



Ive made sure everything is well beefed up. I installed the suspension lift myself, newer front axle. The gooseneck hitch is going through the bed and has a iron plate bolted to the frame rails. When i was installing the hoist my main concern was getting the support structure to the frame rails. I had to bolt the frame to the garage floor to hold it down and then use a jack to push the bed frame up out of the way so i could install 3" x 1/4 thick c- channel iron between the bed and welded to the frame. I even put another steel plate on the very bottom of the 3"inch channel to sandwich everything together and used grade 8 bolts. Went out yesterday and did get some logs and it works perfect.

http://picasaweb.google.com/crashagn/PickupHoist

when i was draggin and lifting the logs the only thing that i could use right now is a scissor jack like they put on the bottom of campers that is attached to the bottom of the frame (outrigger kinda) for stability. Iam glad i installed grease zerks on the tube steel. When the logs up in the air and i have to rotate them its so easy i couldnt believepushing 1 hand on the log and the other hand on the hoist switch. To add onto it i need some logging tongs so i dont have to mess with a log chain around the log all the time.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jul 15, 2008)

Log tongs are nice but be careful around them the can and will splip sometimes. Nice job on the build.


Scott


----------



## crashagn (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info Scott. Looking at the prices of em i may have to pass and just keep using my 5ft log chain for the hoist. If i owned a car trailor or a 3/4 ton pickup box trailer i woould build another 1 just from already using it 1 time and how much time and effort it has saved me already. Took longer to drive to the location for the wood then it did to cut and load it


----------



## goatchin (Jul 16, 2008)

crashagn said:


> Ive made sure everything is well beefed up. I installed the suspension lift myself, newer front axle. The gooseneck hitch is going through the bed and has a iron plate bolted to the frame rails. When i was installing the hoist my main concern was getting the support structure to the frame rails. I had to bolt the frame to the garage floor to hold it down and then use a jack to push the bed frame up out of the way so i could install 3" x 1/4 thick c- channel iron between the bed and welded to the frame. I even put another steel plate on the very bottom of the 3"inch channel to sandwich everything together and used grade 8 bolts. Went out yesterday and did get some logs and it works perfect.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/crashagn/PickupHoist
> 
> when i was draggin and lifting the logs the only thing that i could use right now is a scissor jack like they put on the bottom of campers that is attached to the bottom of the frame (outrigger kinda) for stability. Iam glad i installed grease zerks on the tube steel. When the logs up in the air and i have to rotate them its so easy i couldnt believepushing 1 hand on the log and the other hand on the hoist switch. To add onto it i need some logging tongs so i dont have to mess with a log chain around the log all the time.



sounds good! glad to hear it works like you planed it to


----------

